# Behavior changes w/Pepcid, Tagamet



## KangaRockyBo (May 16, 2014)

Hi all,
Just new here & haven't read all the threads, but............
I have an 11 y.o. Goldie with a MCT on his left rear leg. He's been doing OK for the year & half I've had him, but he's suddenly started scratching & biting his belly & paw-pits. Vet said to put him on prednisone, Benadryl & Pepcid. I've had 3 other Goldies who've been on Pepcid for other things & each & every one of them has gotten lethargic, & has behavior changes; gotten beligerent; not nasty, just wants to do what he wants to do. Vet of course doesn't believe me & wants him to stay on it. I know why, but..........
Has anyone else had this type of experience with Pepcid or Tagamet?


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

My Dancer has been on it but we've seen no changes in her behavior or disposition. I have to wonder if the changes were due to the conditions they are being treated for. I get cranky and tired when I'm not feeling well. ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

Rookie's mood changed a bit after he was on prednisone, he kinda wanted to do what he wanted to do, but that was more toward the end. Could have been the MCT's starting effect other things and he just didn't feel good.

Me too, I get alittle cranky and tired when I don't feel good.


----------



## KangaRockyBo (May 16, 2014)

I, too, would be cranky if I had were tired, etc. But...we took him off the Pepcid yesterday & he returned to his normal happy Golden self. Today back on Pepcid & he's lethargic & sleepy. Vets don't know everything. Each dog is different & if they don't fit into the little container that the rest do, the vet looks at you as if you've no intelligence. My wife's an RN with LOTS of experience in the ICU/CCU & ER. She WATCHES her patients & picks up subtle changes in her patients; changes the docs miss. WE live with our dog 24/7. I can't believe we are the only ones to have these changes.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

KangaRockyBo said:


> I, too, would be cranky if I had were tired, etc. But...we took him off the Pepcid yesterday & he returned to his normal happy Golden self. Today back on Pepcid & he's lethargic & sleepy. Vets don't know everything. Each dog is different & if they don't fit into the little container that the rest do, the vet looks at you as if you've no intelligence. My wife's an RN with LOTS of experience in the ICU/CCU & ER. She WATCHES her patients & picks up subtle changes in her patients; changes the docs miss. WE live with our dog 24/7. I can't believe we are the only ones to have these changes.


I'm sorry. I know you're frustrated and upset. It doesn't sound like you have a good relationship with your vet. Perhaps you should get a second opinion. I was told I was worrying too much over subtle changes in Dancer at first. She is our first foster but we are so connected from the get go. Due to the subtle changes and a caring vet, tests revealed the malignancy. If you feel your dogs can't take pepcid can you try something holistic? Why is he on pepcid? Dancer was on it for diarrhea after the surgery and is now on Tylan powder. Night and day. Good luck.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

